# bandit 250xp?



## imagineero (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking at all kinds of used chippers lately, and I don't have any experience running these. Is 6500 hours a lot? What would you be looking out for? It's a 97, looks tidy but it's going cheap. Don't know which engine is in it. 

Also while we're on the subject, any opinions on vermeer 1250 turbo? You know the old one, with the vertical feed rollers, perkins engine. They go for cheap, which is what I've got to spend.

Shaun


----------



## Eq Broker (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Shaun,

I just took in a 1999 Bandit 250XP powered by a 110hp Cummins with auto-feed and top lift assist. The engine has 2,1XX hours. I still have to service the chipper and put new knives on. The rough price will be $12,000-$13,000 and it's in excellent condition. If you're interested, please let me know.

Most Bandits come with Cummins or John Deere engines. If you get the serial number of the chipper that you're looking at, you can contact Bandit and they will tell you all about the chipper. 6,500 hours is a good amount of hours on a chipper. If you remove the oil fill cap and hold a paper towel or white rag over the fill area and run the engine you may notice blowby. Blowby will be the oil passing around the rings. If there is a large amount of oil residue, I would stay away as you might have to rebuild the engine soon.

Hope this helps!

Dave Wild
Global Equipment Exporters, LLC
770-966-9056


----------



## imagineero (Oct 24, 2012)

Eq Broker said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> I just took in a 1999 Bandit 250XP powered by a 110hp Cummins with auto-feed and top lift assist. The engine has 2,1XX hours. I still have to service the chipper and put new knives on. The rough price will be $12,000-$13,000 and it's in excellent condition. If you're interested, please let me know.
> 
> ...



That's a great price Dave,
Does that include shipping to aus? (sydney)


----------



## Eq Broker (Oct 24, 2012)

I wish shipping was included to AU. I can check to see what the freight amount would to AU if you would like. PM a message with your email address and I can find out the freight charges.

Have a great day.

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## old_soul (Oct 24, 2012)

We have had a vermeer 1250 for about 10 years it has been a good chipper. it has the perkins without the turbo, around 85 horse i think

Aside from the common problems (auto feed doesnt work, small brush gets wrapped around the feed rollers, small infeed slot, etc) it has been reliable and paid for itself many times over

We had to put a block heater on it, they really do not want to start in cold weather
( although that may not be a problem down under)

Before we bought the vermeer we rented a bandit 250 with a cummins, it seemed to feed faster and boy would it pack a chip box full...........

I felt it was a superior machine but in the end we got the vermeer due to not having any bandit dealers nearby

The 1250 is fine for a small trimming / removal operation but if you are clearing, etc. it would be tough to run 12" logs all day. We keep 12" hardwood for fire wood but I have fed it 12 " pine logs and it will chip them, you just have to feed it slow.

We borrowed my buddys vermeer 1800 once and it is worlds away from the 1250

I will be looking for something like that, to replace the 1250 someday

Hope i have helped you out


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 27, 2012)

I run a Bandit 250 with a John Deere diesel. I think it is around 3000 hours. It's no frills but it gets the job done and has been bullet proof. Only time it ever clogged on me was chipping a lot of wet oak with leaves still on and we were feeding the heck out of the thing. My buddy runs a 280 (I think) it's quite a bit more machine. If the price is right enough to warrant getting it and still have enough kicking around for maybe a rebuild in a year or two I would go for it. If you don't want something that is going to need some work in the the near future 6500 hours seems to be quite a bit.


----------

